# Advice about physical distancing at Garda traffic check point?



## RichInSpirit (10 Apr 2020)

Is there any guidelines about physical distancing at Garda traffic check points at the moment to protect both Gardaí and driver?


----------



## IsleOfMan (10 Apr 2020)

Looking at the news clips.....you see a Garda very close to the driver window.....speaking to the driver...….sometimes taking a document from the driver then handing it back ......presumably after handling other documentation from other drivers......I saw one clip of a Garda with gloves on......I wonder were these changed after handling each document.....


----------



## Leper (10 Apr 2020)

The Gardaí are doing a good job to prevent the spread of Covid-19. Some crackpots have taken to the road to visit their precious mobile homes etc. Even in the past two days there has been an invasion from NI by uncaring idiots hell bent on having a terrific holiday weekend and flouting the emergency laws. 

I suggest we keep criticism away from our Gardaí at the moment. If we lose the protectors, then who will protect us?


----------



## RichInSpirit (10 Apr 2020)

Not criticism, just a question. Still have to drive to get to work. Haven't met any checkpoints so far.


----------



## Drakon (10 Apr 2020)

RichInSpirit said:


> Is there any guidelines about physical distancing at Garda traffic check points at the moment to protect both Gardaí and driver?


Gardai are frontline workers and AFAIK are exempt from physical distancing in the course of their duties, where necessary.


----------

